# Nuestro arquitecto Bernardo Fort-Brescia



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Bernardo Fort-Brescia naciò en lima en el año de 1951

El proyecto que nos da mayor orgullo como latinos y como peruanos

arquitecto PERUANO BERNARDO FORT-BRESCIA EN ESTADOS UNIDOS 

La construcción del Hotel Westin, en pleno corazón de Manhattan, por una firma de arquitectos liderada por un latinoamericano, se ha convertido en el último signo de la tendencia a la "latinización" de la arquitectura en Estados Unidos.
El crecimiento de la población hispana en Nueva York -reflejo de lo que ocurre en todo el país-, y el agotamiento de los modelos europeos aplicados a las urbes norteamericanas, han desembocado en un estilo "latino" de arquitectura, cuya última expresión es el Westin. 

(penita pena q no consigo fotos mejores)
























Sus mejores obras:

Atlantis Apartment Building, Miami, Florida, 1983









Banco de Crèdito Lima









PLAZA 3
Construcción 2005 Número de Pisos 21 pisos + 6 sótanos, Area de Oficinas 15,530 m2 Area Comercial 696 m2 Estacionamientos 471 espacios. Area en Planta Típica 824 m2. Area Mínima Disponible 194 m2 

















sHANGAI INFORMATION TOWN 3 (trabajo en conjunto con Arq. Laurinda Spear)









Otro muy conocido









BANCO DE LUXEMBURGO (PARTICULARMENTE UNO DE MIS FAVORITOS)

























Su estudio ganò el 2002 Award of Excellence Winner and
2002 GE Edison Award Winner por el diseño del Golden Moon Hotel & Casino
Philadelphia, MS, USA


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

aqui contribuyo con dos fotos mias de la torre WIESE

















buen trabajo vane !!!!!!! es un gran genio este tipo


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

los edificios son muy innovadores...


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

No las puse a propòsito, sabia q tu tienes un par tomadas por ti mismo (me lo contò un pajarito)


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

otra mia, el real nose que numero, de don bernardo


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Este arquitecto peruano sí que es bueno! Tiene un estilo muy creativo y audaz!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

aqui esta -para mi- su obra de mayor envergadura por su altura, diseño y localizacion
el Westin hotel, New York


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

otra joyita
la embajada de los "yunaites" en lima


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

aqui el Lima Marriott


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

EXCELENTES FOTOS MODERATOR!!!!!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

gracias vane, sigan dando vida a los threads netamente de arquitectura !


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

skyperu34 said:


> aqui esta -para mi- su obra de mayor envergadura por su altura, diseño y localizacion
> el Westin hotel, New York



ese edificio está increible!! :eek2: 

Buen thread, vane, muy bueno


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Ese patita es recontra creativo! Cada edificio tiene un estilo totalmente diferente e interesante!


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

pues por lo que entiendo a muchos neoyorkinos ese edificio les parece HORRIBLE...a mi me gusta porque descuadra....


----------



## mAcRoSs (Dec 1, 2004)

Bratzo said:


> pues por lo que entiendo a muchos neoyorkinos ese edificio les parece HORRIBLE...a mi me gusta porque descuadra....


si, le llaman "miami vice"
a mi no me disgusta, creo que con el tiempo va a ir calando en el gusto de los neoyorkinos


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Comprendo que a muchos neoyorquinos les disguste el edificio. Es que no creo que la arquitectura deba limitarse a llamar la atención mediante un estilo Pataclaun.
El Marriott me parece creativo y sobrio, pero este edificio, creo que sólo busca atraer miradas. Creo que ése es el error de muchos arquitectos: sólo quieren llamar la atención. Es lo que seguramente pretendió hacer el diseñador del zapato de ING.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Estilo Pataclaùn!!!!!!!!!!!!!! buena ... Este edifcio es un orgullo. Imaginate el trabajo en equipo, un grupo de arquitectos dàndole forma a la idea. De paso lograr que te acepten los bocetos. Este es el estilo Latino que actualmente se està haciendo notar en edificios de EEUU. 

Y si le sigues llamando zapato a la magistral obra del ING DE HOLANDA, te denuncio con el colegio...... (de bromita no màs!!!)


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

yo creo que solo lo llaman orgullo porque es de "un" arquitecto peruano jajaja....si hubiera sido chileno lo habrian detestado

lo que me gusta es que claro..es algo que no se ve 2 veces en una ciudad...pero lo recargaron demasiado para mi gusto...la base sobre todo...tanto color me da ganas de vomitar las baleadas con quesillo


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Bratzo said:


> yo creo que solo lo llaman orgullo porque es de "un" arquitecto peruano jajaja....si hubiera sido chileno lo habrian detestado
> 
> lo que me gusta es que claro..es algo que no se ve 2 veces en una ciudad...pero lo recargaron demasiado para mi gusto...la base sobre todo...tanto color me da ganas de vomitar las baleadas con quesillo



haha, pero al menos, le vale para ser unico y reconocido !!!!!!!!


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

el edificio wiese me gusta mucho... tiene una arquictetura un poco mas elegante e innovador que algunas otras obras










este edificio de new york me parece un tanto colorido y no me gusta mucho


----------



## EAT my SHORTS!!!!!! (Feb 5, 2005)

otros por fortbrescia y su compania arquitectonica
marinablue en miami

paramount park-miami

marquis-miami
<a href="http://img120.imageshack.us/my.php?image=marquis0088jg5kg.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://img120.imageshack.us/img120/9923/marquis0088jg5kg.th.jpg" border="0" alt="Free Image Hosting at www.ImageShack.us" /></a>


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Este edificio si que chilla en color, no me gusta tanto pero hay que reconocer la osadía en el diseño.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

medio huachafón el edificio, pasaría piola en lima...bueno...ni tanto...la altura lo haría destacar


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

jajajajajajajaajajaja.

No creo q un arquitecto tenga esa osadia que nuestro paisano ha tenido de poner ese edificio en un lugar extraño. Recuerda que nadie es profeta en su propia tierra

Y a todo esto Juan, donde crees que pintaria bien un edificio asi en Lima????


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

en comas, al lado de la pollería Norky's


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Juan1912 said:


> en comas, al lado de la pollería Norky's


Jajajajaja!!!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Muy interesante los diseños de este arquitecto, lo mejor de todo es que es Peruano.


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Si, Arquitectonica, una firma de Arquitectura muy conocida mundialmente, creo q el Sr. ese esta casado con una Norteamericana, q tambien es arquitecta. El platal que estaran haciendo. Tienen obras de arquitectura "worldwide". A mi me gustan, sobretodo el de NY, espero ir nuevamente a NY, para verlo, y de paso, ver "groundzero", q es algo q si, no lo encuentro tán apetecible, p q conocia los edificios esos, en 1977 fué la primera vez q los vi y los visité de nuevo en julio de 1999, aunque esa vez no subi, luego ya conocen, la historia. The famous twin towers, y q ha hecho mi querido Bush por todo eso? Hay más de 3,000 familias q perdieron a alguien ahi y mi querido presi no ha hecho absolutamente nada por agarrar al culpable. La primera vez q fuí, a NY ni existian. Pero eso es otra historia, ya estoy dando mi edad.


----------



## wallh (Jun 12, 2005)

Un orgullo para los peruanos, ¿este hotel está en times square?


----------



## BHK25 (Jan 25, 2005)

Aqui esta mi contribusion. Este edificio tiene como 140 mts y es residencial, esta ubicado en la entrada a Miami Beach. Otro gran diseño de este distinguido arquitecto peruano. Las fotos son como de hace 6 meses. el edificio estara listo en un par de meses. se llama BLUE.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

EXCELENTES FOTOS GRACIAS!!!!!


----------

